# Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin, bin auf der Suche nach der großen schwarzen Team Daiwa Box.Die soll auf jeden Fall größer sein als die Standard Box von Zebco.Weiss jemand wo ich die größeren Boxen kaufen kann?

Lg Matze


----------



## Effe (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin,

na dann schau doch mal bei den aktuellen Angeboten hier im AB rein.

Siehste und die habe auch die Daiwa Seat Box!  

Update: Besser Link

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## lthammer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

 moin moin,
also ich hab die hier und bin voll zufrieden

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1356_Jumbo-Sitz-Box.html


ist glaube ich ein nachbau der grossen kiste von Shakespeare, die zubehörfächer von Shakespeare passen jedenfalls 100% ran bzw rein, kostet aber bedeutend weniger. 

mfg von der ostsee


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Danke schon mal für die links.Die Daiwa Box hat aber auch einen guten Preis.Habe gleiches Modell in vielen OnlineShops in ENgland gesehen,allerdings für nur 37 Pfund.Hat jemand von euch schon mal was in England bestellt und weiss was da noch an Kosten zu kommen?

Die Box von der Angeldormäne ist natürlich auch ne sehr günstige Alternative, kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen oder? 

Erstma..
Lg
Matze


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hallo
Ich habe die Daiwa-Kiste,würde dir aber vom Preis die 

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1356_Jumbo-Sitz-Box.html

empfehlen.

Sind beides nur Plastekisten,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Ausser das du fast drei zum Preis von einer bekommen könntest.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Ok ich glaube ich werde mir mal die günstige Variante bestellen.Passt auf jedenfall mehr rein als in meine alte Zebco Box,die übrigens super ist, aber manchmal zu lütt.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe die Daiwa-Kiste,würde dir aber vom Preis die
> 
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1356_Jumbo-Sitz-Box.html
> ...



Sieht wirklich so aus wie die Kiste von Shakespeare (die hab ich).


----------



## IjmTex (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Die sieht nicht nur so aus, sondern ist auch absolut identisch mit der großen Shakespeare-Kiste!!! Ich habe das Original und Freunde von mir, die von der Angel-Domäne, und bis auf einen etwas anderen gepolsterten Trageriemen sind die beiden Kisten völlig baugleich, wo natürlich der "Domäne-Preis" unschlagbar ist, auch wenn man das Original schon sehr günstig in Holland kaufen kann!!!


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich so aus wie die Kiste von Shakespeare (die hab ich).




Hallo Klaus

Jetzt hab ich mir beide mal genau angeschaut,die sind ja wirklich fast baugleich.
Dann solch ein Preisunterschied,das ist schon frech von Daiwa.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hallo, ja das find ich auch happich,aber vllt liegt ja im Material der Unterschied.Ich werde mir auch jedenfall jetzt die Dormäne Kiste bestellen,für 35 Euro kann man sich zur Not auch gleich ne 2te als Reserve bestellen.....|supergri

Lg
Matze


----------



## Nick505 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin !
Wenn Euch Dir/Euch der Name nicht des Herstellers nicht wichtig ist, dann schaut mal bei Schäfer Shop rein.

Da gibs Transportkisten in vernünftiger Größe und aus super Material für nen Zwani........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Auch mit klappbaren Deckel als Sitzfläche und Tragegurt??????


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hallo hab mir vor ca 3 Wo. diese bei 
http://www.fishing-adventure.com/neuheiten-2010/zubehoer/team-norway-brandungskoffer.htm

Zugelegt ,bin Top zufrieden zumal auch extra Stauraum für Kleinteile .War mit dem Teil 4 mal in der Brandung. Musst aber noch nen Brandungsvorfach mitbestellen.(25 Euro Mindesbestellw.---aber mit Versand nur ca 32,- Euronen!!!

Das Gleiche Teil gibst jetzt auch von Zebco  
http://www.angel-wolff.de/Ang09.pdf 
mit ner Gummimate zum draufsitzen.
aber da hab ich lieber meinen Trohn :q mit.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Auf ner normalen Kühlbox aus Hartplastik mit Tragegriff für 10 Euro lässt es sich auch super sitzen und es passt ganz viel rein.


----------



## anbeisser (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin !

Hab mir auch die Kiste für 35Euro bei Angeldomaine bestellt.
Am Donnerstag bestellt und am Samstag per Nachnahme geliefert
Die sieht wirklich genauso aus wie die von Shakespeare.
Aber 43,50€ incls NN Versand zu 89Euro für die Shakes im Shop um der Ecke waren dann doch nicht zu billig investiert.
Die ist auch genauso robust wie die Shakes und gefällt mir von der Optik (Schwarz mit dem Fischskelett vorne) wesentlich besser wie der blöde klobige Aufkleber der Shakes.

So,hoffe das am 30.12.09 das Wetter in Wismar auf der MS Christa mitspielt und ich nicht nur die Fische und Möven füttern muss.:v:vik:

Gruss aus der Nähe von Salzwedel
Maik


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hallo Maik,super dann werde ich mir die Box auch gleich im Januar bestellen.

Lg und guten Rutsch

Matze


----------



## steffnase (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin,Moin habe auch die Team Daiwa Kiste,eine Saison der letzte Schrott,eine Böe und schon ist der Deckel Umgeschlagen und zwei Ecken weggebrochen.Die Versteller für den Tragegurt sind aus Rostenden Blech gefertigt anstelle Niro,ne Danke seht Euch besser nach Alternativen um,auch wenn ich diese für 60 e. bekommen habe,Gruß #q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hi,
ich wollte fragen, ob es inzwischen irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse zur Angeldomäne Box gibt oder ob neue Alternativen zu Daiwa / Shakespeare auf den Markt gekommen sind?

Ne Kühlbox als Ersatz ist doch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ein paar gute Infos per PN bekommen. Danke!
Auch war ich mal bei ebay unterwegs und habe diese hier gesehen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390272120231

Handelt es sich von den Abmaßen her um die große Box von der AD oder eine andere?


----------



## Hendrik (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin - für mich persönlich gibt es keine bessere Kiste als die gute, alte DAIWA Box - es soll ja auch ein neues Model geben, hier kann ich nicht mitreden. Auf jeden Fall habe ich diese Box seit einigen Jahren im Dauereinsatz und die hat bis jetzt jede Windböe überstanden. (Davon mal ab steht sie sicher im Beach Buddy |rolleyes)  Auch rosten tut da nichts |kopfkrat Ich habe viele Freunde und Bekannte, die diese Box auch haben und keiner hat die irgendwie schon mal kaputt bekommen!! 

.....bis auf einen Kollegen, der diese mal eben am Strand in glühende Kohlen gestellt hat, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte #y


----------



## Sterni01 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Leute denkt dran: 
Zu einer speziellen Box gehört auch ein spezieller Eimer !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Soll zwar lustig sein. Ich denke aber nicht, dass du damit hier jemand aus der Reserve locken kannst.
Schreib doch was zum Thema, wenn dir etwas einfällt oder du sogar anhand persönlicher Erfahrungen berichten kannst.
Der Eimer-Thread ist seit Jahren bekannt und ausgelutscht.


----------



## Ayla (9. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Moin,
hab heute mit großer Freude die Domäne Kiste 
erhalten .Einige sind ja damit zufrieden.Die kiste
geht morgen wieder zurück . Absolut schlecht verarbeitet .
Um die kiste mit dem Deckel zu verbinden ,liegt ein Stück
lackierter 3 mm Stahl bei .Da platzt beim einschieben 
schon der Lack ab und die Stange ist in 2 Wo.
rostbraun .Naja Niro gibts auf Arbeit genug ,das wäre nicht so schlimm .Die ganze Kiste ist entweder schlecht gespritzt
oder falsch gelagert worden . Sie ist nicht ganz rechtwinklig
sondern etwas windschief.Erspart euch den Ärger und
kauft euch eine andere Box .Hatte mir eigentlich
eine andere Box ausgesucht ,aber die ist mir einen Tick zu
groß .Die Box ist top verarbeitet ,nur einen Gurt
muß man selbst anbringen .

*PARAT XXL Werkzeugbox + 2xKleinteilebox + 2xEinsätze*


gibts bei 1,2,3 oder am günstigsten bei Amaz.

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hallo zusammen,

von der Box der Angel-D.... scheint es 2 verschiedene Qualitäten zu geben.

Die ich in Beverungen gesehen habe, machten alle ( und da waren reichlich aufgebaut) einen schlechten bis miserablen Eindruck gemacht. Am deutlichsten am Schanier zum Deckel zu sehen. Das wr Qualität die man von den billigsten Werkzeukisten aus einem chlechten Baumarkt kennt. Die hatten alle noch einen Grad ( nennt man das bei Kunststoff so?) und die passten auch mehr schlecht als recht.

Da aber einige hier mit Ihren Boxen zufrieden sind, behaupte ich mal, dass es da große Streuungen in der Fertigung gibt.

Scheint also bei Bestellungen ein Glückspiel zu sein.

Aber man kann ja wieder zurück schicken.

Dies nur als meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht - Team Daiwa® Seat Box*

Hi,

ich habe mir letzte Woche zwei der originalen Team Daiwa Seat Box aus UK bestellt und heute geliefert bekommen, soweit alles toll.

Aber wenn ich mir das teilweise geäußerte Feedback zu den Domäne-Boxen durchlese, handelt es sich meiner persönlichen Meinung nach vermutlich wirklich um ein und diesselben Boxen, auf die jeder Anbieter nur seinen Aufkleber packt. Die Passform der Deckel ist eher bescheiden, bei beiden Boxen waren jeweils eine Aufnahme für Anstecksschalen bereits rein vom Transport in einem wirklich vernünftig gepackten Paket ausgebrochen, im Vergleich zu Werkzeugboxen weist der (als Sitzgelegenheit geeignete) Deckel der Box keinerlei Versteifung auf, alles in allem auf mich ein eher billiger Materialeindruck.

Kurzum, ich behalte die Boxen aufgrund des in England im Vergleich zu Deutschland wesentlich günstigeren Preises und weil eine Rücksendung für mich eh mehr Aufwand bedeuten würde. Trotzdem bin ich eher enttäuscht und würde diese Boxen nicht mehr kaufen.


----------

